# Umbilical Hernia



## CospenChi (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi there

We got 2 puppies last weekend and during their vet check the vet noticed than the male has a slight umbilical hernia. I also noticed this but didn't know what it was. It looks like a little belly button on his tummy. 

The vet said it isn't bothering him at the moment and warned us what to look out for.....swelling, heat around area etc...

She said if we plan on having him castrated we could have this fixed at the same time. 

I was wondering if anyone ever had any experience of this and how it all worked out? 

I have read things saying leave it alone if it isn't causing problems but it is my understanding from the vet it may cause problems later on as he gets bigger. 

He is 9 weeks at the moment.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Our Ruby came to us with one. Her breeder encouraged us to have it repaired at spay and gave us money off of her price to do so. She is the red girl on the right. You can see it clearly in this picture at 14-16 weeks. 

It was fully repaired at 6 months of age and she has experienced no issues as a result.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Actually that pic shows a good contrast. Hope has a normal little belly button compared to Ruby's umbilical hernia.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Odie also had an umbilical hernia that we had repaired when she was spayed. Personally, I would not leave it, especially if he's being neutered. My husband had a hernia and I'm sure it's no different with dogs--there's always a chance it can become bigger or that something inside can become twisted and when that happens it's a serious emergency.


----------

